# PENNSYLVANIA Regulations



## DVINNY (Aug 12, 2010)

I'm quite familiar with designing sewer in West Virginia according to Health Dept. and Public Service Commission design regulations.

But I am looking over a sanitary sewer plan sheet done by a consultant, and I'd like to check it vs. PA's design regs, since it is for construction in PA.

WHERE CAN I FIND THEM?

I've looked at the PA Public Utility Code's website, PA State DEP, and Dept. of Health sites.

I've not found design regulations on any of those.

What am I missing here?


----------



## snickerd3 (Aug 12, 2010)

maybe they are only available in that super secret, impossible to find form called hard copy?


----------



## DVINNY (Aug 12, 2010)

^^ That's what I'm afraid of.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Aug 12, 2010)

I've never done work in PA, but the NH Dept of Envl Services website is just like that. It sends you in circles all day long.

As for your sewer, as long as it flows donwhill, the rest will work itself out.


----------



## picusld (Aug 12, 2010)

DVINNY said:


> I'm quite familiar with designing sewer in West Virginia according to Health Dept. and Public Service Commission design regulations.
> But I am looking over a sanitary sewer plan sheet done by a consultant, and I'd like to check it vs. PA's design regs, since it is for construction in PA.
> 
> WHERE CAN I FIND THEM?
> ...


I have done sanitary design, but I doubt that it is as involved as what you are doing (mine were just lateral extensions). I would recomend that you call the local authority in the municipality that you are proposing the project. They will most likely have a consulting engineer and refer you to them.

They should be able to point you in the right direction. I am pretty sure that they will review the plan in some capacity or another so it is probably ok to call them anyway.

good luck


----------



## DVINNY (Aug 12, 2010)

ah ha !!

http://www.water-research.net/Waterlibrary...itiesmanual.pdf

picusld, thanks I found the above link by going to the local authority. Great idea.


----------



## picusld (Aug 13, 2010)

DVINNY said:


> ah ha !!
> http://www.water-research.net/Waterlibrary...itiesmanual.pdf
> 
> picusld, thanks I found the above link by going to the local authority. Great idea.


10-4. You would think that they would think that the DEP would make these things easier to find...but thats PA...


----------

